# DA Polisher Loan?



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

hi folks

anyone in dunfermline/fife got a DA i could loan for a day/afternoon to test it out on my pug 207?

thanks


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Are you just looking to try one before you buy?


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

yeh grawschbags


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

You're welcome to come through to Bathgate and give mine a whirl if that's all you're looking for.

I wouldn't want to just loan it out to someone I don't know though.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

yeh fully appreciate that, where in bathgate are u?


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm just outside Bathgate in Blackburn mate (the home of SuBo). More folk have heard of Bathgate. 

I don't have a garage though so it would have to be a reasonably nice day.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I can lend you mine as long as I can learn as well. It's new and not used yet! And I'm only 10 minutes from you.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

what one u got ravinder?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

DAS Pro.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

that offer of a loan still going ravinder? u got any pads as well?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes mate. I have a few pads, yes. I haven't used my DA yet or pads obviously so it's all brand new! I was gonna give it a go on the Rover in about 3 weeks when I had some time off work but you can have a go if you like. I don't mind seeing it in action! Were you at the recent Fife meet?


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Yes mate. I have a few pads, yes. I haven't used my DA yet or pads obviously so it's all brand new! I was gonna give it a go on the Rover in about 3 weeks when I had some time off work but you can have a go if you like. I don't mind seeing it in action! Were you at the recent Fife meet?


any luck using the new DA?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Not used it yet! Never have time. Work constantly but I'm off soon so will give it a go then.


----------

